# Drehmoment für GS-Motor berechnen



## olitheis (17 Juni 2008)

Hallo,
ich möchte den max. Drehmoment von einem Gleichstrommotor berechnen.

Hier sind die Motordaten:
*Leistung: 231kw*
*Drehzahl 1710-2000 rpm*
*Ankerspannung: 520V*
*Ankerstrom: 477A*
*Feldspannung: 310V*
*Feldstrom: 10.0 A*

Wäre toll, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte.
Vielen Dank
Oli


----------



## HaDi (17 Juni 2008)

Mit P=M*n und der Annahme, dass die Leistung im genannten Drehzahlbereich konstant ist, komme ich auf M(max.)=135Nm (bei 1710 U/min), oder war das jetzt zu einfach gedacht ?

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Solaris (17 Juni 2008)

Mein Akkuschrauber hat ca. 65 Nm, wieviel kW hab ich da bei 500 1/min?


----------



## HaDi (17 Juni 2008)

Peinlich, peinlich...
Es sind dann doch wohl eher so ca. 8100Nm.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## olitheis (17 Juni 2008)

also mir geht es darum herauszufinden, ob der Drehmomentverlauf bei dem Motor Linear, bzw. konstand ist.
Wenn ich von einer Leistung 231kw ausgehe (P2 => 212,5kw mit 0,92) und eine Drehzahl vonn 55 rpm (Übersetztung von 30,7) annehme, komme ich auf ein Drehmoment M von (9,55x212500)/55 = 36897Nm. Wenn ich jetzt mit nur 50% Drehzahl also 27.5rpm fahre, bleibt dann der Drehmoment von 36897Nm erhalten?
Ich denke, es ist so, da sich bei halber Drehzahl (520V/2, Drehzahlregelung über die Ankerspanung) auch die Leistung halbiert, oder?
Gruß
Oli


----------



## HaDi (17 Juni 2008)

Bei Motordaten wird m.W. üblicherweise die Leistung angegeben, die der Motor mechanisch an der Welle abgeben kann, also P2=231kW.
Ansonsten sehe ich den Rest so wie du.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## /*Matthias*/ (17 Juni 2008)

olitheis schrieb:


> Ich denke, es ist so, da sich bei halber Drehzahl (520V/2, Drehzahlregelung über die Ankerspanung) auch die Leistung halbiert, oder?


 
Im Ankerstellbereich hast du ein konstantes Drehmoment, die Leistung und die Ankerspannung sind proportional zueinander und haben linearen Verlauf.


----------



## olitheis (19 Juni 2008)

Danke euch allen,
habe über diese Tour herausgefunden, dass die Motoren ausreichend ausgelegt sind, jedoch die Getriebe (ganz und gar) nicht.

Gruß
Oli


----------

